# What do you stuff your Kong with?



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

Miko seems to get bored of peanut butter, and he likes plain yogurt (frozen), but I got to wondering what all the raw feeders put in their Kongs. 

So please, do tell!

ETA: I forgot to mention that I'm looking for Kong stuffers to leave with him in the crate when I'm gone. Or, if you have any other chew/toy recommendations for the crate I'd love to hear them. Thank you!


----------



## Maegan (Dec 28, 2010)

freeze dried things, jerky


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I use either the evanger's or wellness 100% chicken and then freeze it.


----------



## sassymaxmom (Dec 7, 2008)

Smear some peanut butter in it.

Wedge a bit of dried lung in it.

Stuff with hamburger, top with chicken foot or not and freeze or not.


----------



## funshine (Jan 21, 2010)

Kong has been replaced with beef ribs :biggrin:


----------



## Brad (Sep 1, 2010)

funshine said:


> Kong has been replaced with beef ribs :biggrin:


I second that.


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Brad said:


> I second that.


I third that....plus deer and elk antlers. :biggrin:


----------



## eternalstudent (Jul 22, 2010)

my girl never chewed the kong and would simply lick out whatever I put in to it. The last thing I put in before giving up on it was the rind of parmesan cheese. But the ribs have gone down far better!!!!!


----------



## Northwoods10 (Nov 22, 2010)

We mostly just use yogurt and freeze it. 

But, I have put in ground meat before and froze that too.


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

I'm talking about when I leave the house. The stuffed kong is the only thing I let him have unsupervised. I'm looking for kong stuffers/anything else to leave in the crate when I'm not home. I can't remember if I specified that in the OP, sorry! :doh:

ETA: I didn't specify. der. I'll fix the OP.


----------



## Cliffdog (Dec 30, 2010)

(source.)

For 'step 2' I put peanut butter or EZ Cheez. For 'step 3' I put cut-up hot dogs. For 'step 4' I like to put ground venison. (then more pb/EZ Cheez as is shown) And the 'appetizer' is a strip of jerky.

ETA: Oh and sometimes I replace pb/EZ Cheez with plain yogurt and/or freeze.


----------



## werecatrising (Oct 15, 2010)

I had been doing something similar to what Cliff posted, but as a daily treat that is a bit high calorie. Quinn can devour rib bones fairly quickly. I did just order some antlers. We'll see how he likes those.


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

I generally just use a variety of only meat canned dog foods and then freeze it. I normally have about 9 Kongs at a time in the freezer waiting to be enjoyed. :biggrin:


----------



## MissusMac (Jan 6, 2011)

harrkim120 said:


> I generally just use a variety of only meat canned dog foods and then freeze it. I normally have about 9 Kongs at a time in the freezer waiting to be enjoyed. :biggrin:


I bet he would like that! What brands do you use?


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

MissusMac said:


> I bet he would like that! What brands do you use?


By nature, Wellness, Blue Buffalo (don't normally use this one, but it was on sale), Before Grain, Evo, Evanger's (they have some good ones), etc. :smile:


----------



## richie (Jan 30, 2011)

*freeze-dried beef liver and/or cheese*

I do the same thing... and it is funny to see Suzie rush into her crate when I get ready for work and can't wait for her little treat... funny thing is... first of all I leave the crate open, she just likes to wait there ;-) Also, a lot of the time, as anxious as she is to get the treat, sometimes I get home from work 9 hours later, and after walking an hour, she FINALLY grabs the kong and while I am sitting relaxing THEN she bites the stuffing out of it! very funny! My neighbor said she is just waiting for me so she can enjoy her appetizer in my company HEHE. 

To get to the stuffing, I suggest freeze dried beef liver. I get it on Amazon.com in bulk, pet stores have the smaller packs so you can try it but it is much cheaper in bulk. By weight the price seems outrageous, but a 20 ounce or so package has hundreds of pieces and could last many months or even a year! This stuff is #1 for taste appeal and packs just right at least in the medium sized kong. Might not work in the bigger ones as well though, unless you used more than one piece at a time. Sometimes I put a little piece of cheese in there too, helps to wedge it in to make it harder to get out!


----------



## Bauer's Mom (Jan 15, 2011)

Awesome post!! I have been wondering the same thing. My son is allergic to Peanut Butter so we have to come up w/ other options for the Kong. Has anyone tried bananas?? Bauer seems to like them and I was thinking of mushing some up and freezing it. I love the can food suggestion. We will must certainly give that a try!!


----------



## harrkim120 (Feb 2, 2010)

Bauer's Mom said:


> Has anyone tried bananas?? Bauer seems to like them and I was thinking of mushing some up and freezing it.


That's a great idea!!! I would think that bananas would be great. I wouldn't use sonething that's mushier than that though. 



Bauer's Mom said:


> I love the can food suggestion. We will must certainly give that a try!!


Thanks. :biggrin:


----------



## BrownieM (Aug 30, 2010)

All good ideas!! My dogs don't like kongs but they do eat the goodies out of them.

I leave Millie with an antler in her crate when I am gone. She likes that better than the kong and it is still safe to leave.


----------



## mike487 (Mar 30, 2010)

I second the idea of a chicken foot.


----------



## bernadettelevis (Feb 2, 2011)

i use bananas, yoghurt, freeze dried liver/chicken, sometimes apples and recently i also put chicken necks inside with yoghurt and freeze it. My dog only gets frozen kongs!


----------

